# Anyone with living experience in MO? (Missouri State)



## Sonify (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys im new here!

I've been in a long distance relationship for a long time now and been back and forth to America many times (in the MO Area). I personally love it there and the area I stay is away from the city and I don't have any complaints other than a few expenses. (who doesn't right? ) 

I've done a lot of research over this past year for the visa and if a decision is made to make the move I ask if anybody from this state that has good living experience could tell me if its a harder state to find work? (provided the visa and citizenship is obtained of course). Also, other than the expenses in healthcare and insurance is there anything else that I should know? I have support until I can find my feet with her side of the family as well so im happy for that.

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Everything is relative:>) A lot depends on your skill set, your work experience and where you plan to find work.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I live in St Louis MO. What experiance do you have, and what profession is your expertice in?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sonify said:


> Hey guys im new here!
> 
> I've been in a long distance relationship for a long time now and been back and forth to America many times (in the MO Area). I personally love it there and the area I stay is away from the city and I don't have any complaints other than a few expenses. (who doesn't right? )
> 
> ...


Lived in St. Louis (Creve Coeur area) for a year, with hubby's job.

Met some great people; rentals were much cheaper than Silicon Valley (which is where we lived when we first came to the US); plenty of property for sale from small rural homes to big McMansions around the city; great sport city if you are into football and baseball; not much in downtown St. Louis; not a very good hiking area (lots of trees but not much dramatic scenery); hot steamy summers;very cold winters; a lot cheaper than California.

Depending on what you do for a living, I don't think its any harder than any other state to find work. Jobs are difficult to come by in all areas.


----------



## Sonify (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, This forum is great.

I have certificates 3, 4 and an advanced diploma in Technical Sound Production and Engineering. I have a portfolio of film and orchestral compositions as I love to write Soundtracks and record/mix bands. I heard that St Louis (being near Memphis and that) are very musical orientated for the blues and rock n' roll. It would be awesome to get my foot through the door if there are any recording studios around. That's my dream. ATM im working in a supermarket (woolworths) as a department manager / shop assistant so maybe I could work my way up in schnucks etc lol.

I also have certificate achievements in graphic design and advertising but that will probably be hard to place. After all Australian educational achievements are probably worthless compared to the system they have in the US  

On a brighter side at least I wont have to look around for sponsorship if im successful with the K1 Fiancé Visa.

@ Crawford - It is really nice. Thanks alot for your insights and I appreciate everybody's input.


----------

